# Cyperus helferi



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone heard of this plant? thinking of getting some but couldn't find it in plant finder. Just curious what you all think of it??

CYPERUS HELFERI

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CYPERUS-HELFERI-great-background-plant-BEAUTIFUL-live-aquarium-plant-/290646456150?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43abe0f756


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Josea,

Several GSAS members grow this plant, it seems to do better with higher light levels.


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Josea,
> 
> Several GSAS members grow this plant, it seems to do better with higher light levels.


Hi and Thanks for answer!
Could you recommend something with that same look that would not require high light? I am setting up 18 g with one fluorescent bulb. The tank is tall. Or if there is a bulb I could buy


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

It grows very tall. More suitable for large tanks.


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

totziens said:


> It grows very tall. More suitable for large tanks.


I want tall. Just want to do a corner of tall grass like plants. What would be best choice?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Josea,

Based on my experience with my 45 gallon tall (24" tall) deeper aquariums with lower light levels can are a challenge. How many watts is the fixture / bulb and how deep is the aquarium from the top to the substrate?

An easier plant with a similar look that would be more tolerant of low light would be Vallisneria spiralis.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Maybe by specifying the specification of your tank will help the forumers to suggest better. Information such as the size of your tank, what sort of lighting, wattage, kelvin (if available), CO2 or without, type of substrate used, etc. Even the species of fishes will make a difference - certain species of fishes like to destroy certain plants.


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Josea,
> 
> Based on my experience with my 45 gallon tall (24" tall) deeper aquariums with lower light levels can are a challenge. How many watts is the fixture / bulb and how deep is the aquarium from the top to the substrate?
> 
> An easier plant with a similar look that would be more tolerant of low light would be Vallisneria spiralis.


It is a 15 watt bulb. The tank is same size as a 10 gallon but tall. So it is 19 inches from top to substrate.
I will look for those plants. Know anyone on here who would sell a few?


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

totziens said:


> Maybe by specifying the specification of your tank will help the forumers to suggest better. Information such as the size of your tank, what sort of lighting, wattage, kelvin (if available), CO2 or without, type of substrate used, etc. Even the species of fishes will make a difference - certain species of fishes like to destroy certain plants.


This is a brand new setup. It is 18 gallons 20x20x10. 15 watt bulb in there now-open to suggestions for better bulb.
I have Carib sea Eco complete substrate. Just put in today and filled with water. No fish yet. I have aqua clear 200 power filter. I plan to put tiger media from established 72 when I get fish. Wantingsome tall grass like plants for one corner. Hope this is what you neededto know


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=136&category=genus&spec=Cyperus


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

miremonster said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=136&category=genus&spec=Cyperus


Thank you Miremonster!!!!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I think Cyperus will look awkward in 18 gallon tank. It's too big and too tall.

What about Eleocharis vivipara? You need to trim this plants often though as they grow fast. 

Regardless of which plants, I think you need to upgrade the lighting. Formerly I had only 30 watt lighting set in my 15 gallon tank and I could only keep Java ferns...the rest of the plants (i.e. Crypts and hairgrass) were not doing well at all (very bad shape) although they're alive. I forgot to change the lighting set when I switched to other more demanding plants after rescaping leading to a lot of dead plants. I have changed to 55 watt lighting set now. I know watt per gallon is not an accurate estimation but kelvin information is unavailable for me to measure.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Josea,

Your fixture and bulb are type T-8; 15 watts @ 19" depth is considered "very low" light intensity with a PAR probably around 10. Here is a good read on lighting levels.

The best opportunity for success with your current set-up would be to choose plants that can tolerate low light levels such as Crypts, Java Ferns, some Mosses, Anubias, and maybe Watersprite.


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

totziens said:


> I think Cyperus will look awkward in 18 gallon tank. It's too big and too tall.
> 
> What about Eleocharis vivipara? You need to trim this plants often though as they grow fast.
> 
> Regardless of which plants, I think you need to upgrade the lighting. Formerly I had only 30 watt lighting set in my 15 gallon tank and I could only keep Java ferns...the rest of the plants (i.e. Crypts and hairgrass) were not doing well at all (very bad shape) although they're alive. I forgot to change the lighting set when I switched to other more demanding plants after rescaping leading to a lot of dead plants. I have changed to 55 watt lighting set now. I know watt per gallon is not an accurate estimation but kelvin information is unavailable for me to measure.


Can you recomend something as far as lighting. Not real sure about what to get a twin tube or what?
I appreciate you help!!!


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Josea,
> 
> Your fixture and bulb are type T-8; 15 watts @ 19" depth is considered "very low" light intensity with a PAR probably around 10. Here is a good read on lighting levels.
> 
> The best opportunity for success with your current set-up would be to choose plants that can tolerate low light levels such as Crypts, Java Ferns, some Mosses, Anubias, and maybe Watersprite.


I guess I will get another light. If anyone has an idea what I need to get please let me know.
I did order some flame moss, balansae, hair grass, vallisneria spirals and najas sp. Roraima.
Hope they don't die instantly. It will probably be end of week before I get them. So may put them in my big tank until I can get good lighting. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Josea,

A double bulb fixture would be good, or even better would be a double bulb T5HO fixture. For an aquarium that size, I would not be inclined to spend big $$ on lighting so I would probably go with something like this and use a 100 watt equivalent "daylight" (about 6500K) bulb which is actually about 23 watts. The tanks in the picture are 29 gallons.


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Josea,
> 
> A double bulb fixture would be good, or even better would be a double bulb T5HO fixture. For an aquarium that size, I would not be inclined to spend big $$ on lighting so I would probably go with something like this and use a 100 watt equivalent "daylight" (about 6500K) bulb which is actually about 23 watts. The tanks in the picture are 29 gallons.


Those are really cool! What kind of light are they? After looking you are right about big $$$ not willing to do that. :Cry: Is there any different bulb I could put in that fixture that would help or make a difference??


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Josea,

It is the fixture that determines the type and wattage of the bulb so there is little that can be done to increase the output of your current equipment.

The fixtures in the picture are chicken brooder lights with 23 watt screw-in CFL"daylight" (6500 K).

Here is a post I did previously on this forum.



> If you are in need some good, inexpensive lighting for your planted aquarium, you can do what some of our GSAS members have done. DIY CFL Chicken Brooder lights! Here is an article on Tankgeek.com that may help you but suffice to say that 1 fixture ($10 US) plus 1 CFL bulb ($4 US) ("Daylight" about 6500K preferred) and you can have sufficient light to grow most plants.


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Josea,
> 
> It is the fixture that determines the type and wattage of the bulb so there is little that can be done to increase the output of your current equipment.
> 
> ...


WOW! That is too cool! I am going to try that. Did you get clamp on? It looks like they are hanging from ceiling in your pic. The link in article you referred me to, shows clip on lamps. Would one be enough for my tank or would I need 2 also? Thank you so much for leading me to this article!!!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Josea,

Glad to help; this is a fellow member's set up not mine. They removed the clamp and hung the lamps from the ceiling so they could center them on the tank for the best light coverage. If it were me I would start with one and add a second if necessary.


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok Thanks again!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

In my country, one of the most commonly used made in China lighting set is Aquazonic which I am not sure whether it's available in the US. It's commonly available for standard 2 feet and 3 feet tank. It's using 55 watt PL for 2 feet lighting set and 2 X 36 watt PL for 3 feet one. Getting the replacement ballast is a headache sometimes. For 36 watt PL, I often replace them with Philips 36 watt PL the following year. 55 watt PL is hard to come by, so I have to stick with Aquazonic one.

Alternatively, you can use T5 or T8 tubes too since you use florescent now. Look for something label as daylight if you cannot get the K (kelvin). ADA has very good tubes but they're too costly. Not really sure what brand of tubes are available in the US. Normally tubes sold at LFS are a few times more expensive than the ones sold at electrical shops in my country. You may like to check out DIY shops in the US. I remember seeing a huge DIY outlet in MA area many years ago when I worked there for a short period - cannot recall the name of the outlet....probably they have multiple branches in the US. You got to make sure the ballast can support the tube too.


----------

